# I REMEMBER THE DAY WHEN



## jimmythewoodworker (Sep 5, 2012)

A man's word and a handshake were as good as any contract. As some of you m ay be aware "I decided" to sell my beloved '99 Harley WideGlide. So this "fine" young fellow and I negotiated for several days and many emails and phone calls. Eventually we came to a price then shook hands on the deal. He was supposed to come back Monday with the $$$$ and pick up the bike. Monday no show then Tuesday no show. So last night I called several times, sent text messages, and sent emails to no avail. The same today.

I guess those days are long gone :dash2::dash2::dash2::cray::cray::dunno::dunno:

I imagine there are many more stories out there


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2012)

Could be he's in the hospital or jail. Or could be his word isn't any good. Unfortunately the latter does seem more likely this day and age. Fortunately around here at least, a handshake and a man's word are still good enough if it's an established local. 

Sorry to hear about your fall-through Jimmy. Maybe he'll call and tell you he had an appendicitis attack and he'll be along to finish the deal in a few days, but with as much effort you made to contact him, someone would have answered his phone etc.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2012)

Long gone- for some people but some still follow the old rules- Sell it again.


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 5, 2012)

Its a matter of dignity and honor. Unfortunatly for the most part those days are over with the exception of a few old geezers like us. I hope Kevin is right and he had something that tied him up and that he will come through for ya.


----------



## karjoe (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd keep a close eye on the Harley.... could have been that he was "sizing you up" to steal it...

Keep the shotgun loaded.... And yes, it is a shame that a man's word no longer his bond.

Joe


----------



## JMC (Sep 6, 2012)

Grrrrrr

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

